# My banner



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

Just registered my banner I'm not sure if I've done it correctly how will I know
Regards
burTTy


----------



## burTTy (Mar 11, 2012)

I can see its correct!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess you answered that one :lol:


----------

